# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Sherlock Holmes y lectura fría

## Alberaan

Hola!

Investigando sobre temas de lectura fría, creo que una de las formas en las que me interesaría "disfrazarla" sería en plan Sherlock Holmes.

He investigado por la web, y he llegado hasta este libro:

WonderWizards

Alguien lo ha leído? Alguna opinión?

Un saludo

----------


## logos

Ese en particular no lo he leído. Pero el trabajo de Kenton Kneper es usualmente bueno. "Completely Cold" es un sistema muy sencillo de lectura fría también.

----------


## Alberaan

Ahá. He leído pocas críticas, pero han sido buenas. Si hay referencias del autor, me lo pillo entonces. No me parece caro, y es de lo poco que he encontrado sobre el tema.

Logos, he leído por ahí que es mejor aprender a usaer métodos como si fueses un adivino mas que meterse directamente con lectura fría. Me he leído el de Ian Rowland de momento, y tengo claro que si me dedico a mentalismo, la lectura fría es lo que quiero hacer.

¿Cómo me aconsejarías intentarlo?

DE momento planeo leer algo de lectura de manos. El tarot mas o menos lo llevo bien, y tb quiero practicar en salas de chat haciendo lecturas. Lo malo, es que no me siento cómodo éticamente... Quizás acabar diciendo q "todo es una ilusión" y que el tarot no funciona?

----------


## Pulgas

> DE momento planeo leer algo de lectura de manos. El tarot mas o menos lo llevo bien, y tb quiero practicar en salas de chat haciendo lecturas. Lo malo, es que no me siento cómodo éticamente... Quizás acabar diciendo q "todo es una ilusión" y que el tarot no funciona?


Si te metes en ese juego, entrarás en un mundo de estafa y engaño. Para lavar tu conciencia puedes decir lo que quieras, pero los ingenuos seguirán creyendo y tú seguirás sabiendo que todo es mentira.
Yo no sólo te lo desaconsejo, sino que te pediría, por favor, que no lo hagas.

----------


## logos

Todo depende de la presentación. Entiendo la preocupación de Pulgas y es muy valedera. Pero puedes hacer lecturas de tarot o de palma de mano como curiosidades con fines de entretenimiento. Preséntalo como algo que aprendiste y que complementas con tu intuición. Puedes decir que te llaman la atención esos métodos como herramientas psicológicas primitivas sin afirmar nada sobrenatural.  Ninguno de esos asertos es falso. Cada espectador puede creer lo que mejor le parezca. La mejor manera de practicar la lectura fría es con un sistema clásico de adivinación. Son sistemas de lectura fría que llevan siglos en existencia. Cuidando lo que dices y el contexto en que lo dices no tienes que hacerte un charlatán ni mucho menos.

----------


## Alberaan

Pulgas comprendo tu preocupación, y la comparto. Es un terreno resbaladizo, pero de igual forma que presentas el mentalismo, antiguamente era visto como un engaño. ¿Esto no puede ser parecido?

Mi idea es presentarlo tipo sherlock holmes, o algo así. Conocedor de la mente humana, lenguaje corporal, gran observador.... como quieras llamarlo. Adaptarlo a los nuevos tiempos, y desde luego, como entretenimiento.

Ya os iré contando, y pondré que tal me parece el libro en cuanto lo compre/lea

----------


## Pulgas

El problema, tal y como yo lo veo, es que, si apuestas por la presentación en forma de lectura de manos, tarot, etc. abandonas formalmente el mentalismo y caes en brazos de los videntes. A mí me gusta que ambas "especialidades" estén perfectamente diferenciadas.

----------


## Alberaan

Bueno, por eso quiero presentarlo en plan Sherlock Holmes. De todas formas, sigo viendolo igual. ¿Qué más da decir que tienes poderes mentales que poder en las manos o cartas? No creo que dependa del medio de donde obtienes tus poderes, sino en advertir que es como entretenimiento, y que eres algún tipo de mago.

----------


## MagDani

Cuando alguien va a ver un espectáculo de mentalismo, paga X euros por la entrada por ver un espectáculo, puede pasarlo bien y disfrutar del show o creer que el tipo tiene unos poderes mentales, eso va a cargo del espectador.

Pero si alguien te paga para que le leas las manos o le tires las cartas es porque cree que le puedes ayudar en algo, y eso es mentira, ahí está la estafa.

Yo lo veo claro y diferente, si tu no puedes ver esa diferencia, creo que ahí está el problema

----------


## Alberaan

MagDani repito lo mismo: el problema no está en el medio, sino en como lo presentes. No puede pagarse X€ por un espectáculo de adivinación/show de lectura fria? No puede echarse las cartas como diversión? Que yo recuerde, también se echan cartas en la feria, por ejemplo.

De todas formas yo no defiendo para nada la gente que lee el futuro con cartas, ni mucho menos. De hecho, por eso quiero presentarlo tipo Sherlock Holmes. Y hay muchos mentalistas que introducen rutinas de preguntas y respuestas en sus espectáculos.

Y no quiero ser descortés, pero yo no veo ningún problema en que yo no "pueda ver esa diferencia". Supones que yo me refiero a un tarotista a las tantas de la mañana en una linea de telefono q sablan una barbaridad, o quien cobra una barbaridad por una lectura. 

¿No puede ser usado por diversión y entretenimiento si lo adviertes? Si un mentalista hace alusiones a religión, mediums o cosas por el estilo me parecería igual de inmoral que si no adviertes temas de adivinación. 

Reitero lo mismo: quiero presentarlo como un gran observador.

----------


## Tracer

Que libro es apropiado para acercarse a la lectura en frio?

----------


## MagDani

Es muy difícil opinar (por mi parte) sin conocer exactamente que es lo que vas ha hacer y como lo vas a ejecutar.
Disculpa si no te he entendido bien.

Una cosa es hacer un juego donde intervenga el tarot, la lectura de manos etc... bien argumentado e introducido en tu número y otra muy distinta que te paguen por leerle a alguien su futuro por medio de catas o manos o lo que sea.

Aun que de tu último post me ha parecido entender que tu también tienes clara esa diferencia.

Un saludo

----------


## logos

Tracer...en la lectura fría la experiencia directa es fundamental. Kenton Kneper diseñó un sistema fácil para magos no mentalistas y lo encuentras en su librito "Completely Cold". También puedes aprender un sistema clásico de adivinación. Son tan efectivos (y tal vez más) como los sistemas modernos. Si haces cartomagia aprende un sistema sencillo de cartomancia y cuando reveles la carta elegida da una lectura en base a ella. Al bello sexo le encantan estas cosas...

----------


## logos

Por cierto que este hilo me recuerda una anécdota de John Riggs (si la memoria no me traiciona). Presentaba su acto en dos partes: la primera con efectos convencionales de mentalismo y la segunda, más informalmente, leyendo la palma de los presentes. Pues resulta que se dió cuenta que lo contrataban de nuevo por la lectura fría de palmas mas que por el "mentalismo" en sí mismo.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Yo creo que la línea que separa a Sherlock Holmes de Rappel es lo suficientemente gruesa como para que nadie se confunda al cruzarla.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Yo creo que la línea que separa a Sherlock Holmes de Rappel es lo suficientemente gruesa como para que nadie se confunda al cruzarla.


Depende del tipo de túnica (o abrigo)

Estoy de acuerdo con Max, si no se permite confusión no hay problema.

----------


## magokreuss

Hay un libro del cual hablan muy bien se llama The Dance y es de Brad Henderson viene a ser el complemento al de Rowland

----------


## renard

De todas formas la lectura en frio es muy dificil y no todo el mundo puede llegar a leer en frio,es muy complicado ay que tener mucha experiencia y haber vivido mucho,la mayoria abandona su estudio por la dificulta que supone,ademas no es una ciencia cierta lo cual desanima aun mas.Yo no se mucho de este arte lo unico que se me lo enseño mi profesor de ajedrez para poder saver que pensaba nuestro oponente.

----------


## palma50

En mi caso para practicar lectura en frio ocupo el tarot, pero no cobro ni un centavo, ademas a la gente que desea participar les dejo muy claro que es con fines de entretenimiento y experimentacion psicologica. saludos.

----------


## Alberaan

MagDani: todo aclarado entonces  :Smile1: 

Tracer, he encontrado este documento muy interesante: Learning to Cold Read by Craig Browning in Entertainment

Es gratis, y contiene miles de recursos de bibliografía. Yo empecé por Ian Rowland Ian Rowland: The Full Facts Book of Cold Reading - Home Ahí comprendes perfectamente las bases de lectura fría a modo teórico. Está enfocado en ser muy escéptico y en pillar a los que estén intentando leerte. He leído sobre varios detractores de este autor, porque nunca se ha "ganado la vida" leyendo.

Sobre el libro por el que preguntaba, lo estoy leyendo todavía. Pinta bastante bien, y viene a ser como cualquiera de los otros métodos de lectura fría (tipo tarot), pero enfocados al sentido común en lugar de cartas. Dependiendo de la forma del cuerpo, ropa, colores que usa etc... puedes hacerte una idea de la personalidad de alguien. Por lo que llevo leído, diría que podrías acertar un 70% de los casos juzgando por su apariencia física. Supongo que complementandolo con lectura fría convencional podría ser muy divertido  :Smile1: 

A ver si cuando lo acabe de leer puedo dar más detalles!

----------


## GIMMICK

> De todas formas la lectura en frio es muy dificil y no todo el mundo puede llegar a leer en frio,es muy complicado ay que tener mucha experiencia y haber vivido mucho,la mayoria abandona su estudio por la dificulta que supone,ademas no es una ciencia cierta lo cual desanima aun mas.*Yo no se mucho de este arte lo unico que se me lo enseño mi profesor de ajedrez para poder saver que pensaba nuestro oponente.*


Hola Renard, yo también he jugado bastante al ajedrez y me imagino que te referirás, como en el poker, a la lectura del lenguaje corporal (percibir su nerviosismo, ansiedad, alegría, confianza, miedo, apuros, etc...), pero si es así yo creo que eso no es lectura en frío (que tiene más que ver con la personalidad del sujeto y sus atributos)...

Un saludo.

----------


## renard

Jaque mate tienes razon Gimmik.Aunque el lenguaje corporal es muy importante en el arte de la lectura en frio.

----------


## Junior Leon

Apoyo a Renard, el estudio del lenguaje corporal es indispensable en la lectura en frio.

----------


## Alberaan

Hola!

Ya he acabado de leerme el libro.

Al principio habla mucho de aspectos físicos en los cuales fijarte. Analizandolos de forma lógica, se puede llegar a algunas conclusiones. Habla también de aspectos demográficos (por ejemplo, adivinar cosas en función de la edad y sexo). Sin embargo, hay bastantes partes en las que luego se centra en temas de simbología (por ejemplo, que simbolizan algunos colores, o formas de la ropa o pendientes). Esta última parte es muy tipo artes adivinatorias, y es algo que no me esperaba. Pero bueno, no está mal si conoces de qué va la lectura fría.

Mi opinión: si quieres hacer lectura fría a alguien, presentándote como un gran observador (aunque en secreto hagas cosas tipo tarot) es un buen libro, y recomiendo comprarlo.

Un saludo!

----------


## magicfelipe

Como dato que estudiar, aunque sea un personaje de ficción, y un simil moderno de Sherlock Holmes, un genio de la lectura fría es el protagonista de la Serie "el mentalista" Patrick Jane. Incluso en los primeros capítulos el mismo se autodefine: " "no soy vidente, solo presto atención".

----------


## Junior Leon

Saben donde puedo conseguir ese libro en español? he encontrado muy poco material de cold reading en español, la mayoria esta en ingles. alguno

----------


## Alberaan

Hola Junior Leon

No he encontrado ningún libro de lectura fría en español. Puedes encontrar algo en el de 13 escalones, la sección de preguntas y respuestas. No sé si alguno de los de bob cassidy estarán en castellano (yo solo los he encontrado en inglés). Te recomiendo que mientras aprendas tarot, quirología, numerología o algo así mientras... a fín de cuentas es lectura fría también.

Un saludo.

----------


## magicfelipe

Si hay algunos escritos. Hay uno llamado "El mentalista seductor, el arte de la lectura en frio", que si bien está más enfocado en un principio a su utilización en "el mundo de la seducción", puede dar las bases para comprender en una primera instancia de que va el tema.

El libro lo ha distribuido en forma gratuita su autor en formato PDF así que dejo el enlace:
El Mentalista Seductor, El Arte de la Lectura en Frío (Versión Final) ~ Mundo Bandido

----------


## logos

> Si hay algunos escritos. Hay uno llamado "El mentalista seductor, el arte de la lectura en frio", que si bien está más enfocado en un principio a su utilización en "el mundo de la seducción", puede dar las bases para comprender en una primera instancia de que va el tema.
> 
> El libro lo ha distribuido en forma gratuita su autor en formato PDF así que dejo el enlace:
> El Mentalista Seductor, El Arte de la Lectura en Frío (Versión Final) ~ Mundo Bandido


A mi no me parece muy práctico que se diga. Me parece más provechoso un sistema clásico de lectura. Los métodos de tarot y lectura de palma llevan siglos en existencia por una razón: son efectivos. Causan impacto en las personas y son relativamente fáciles de dominar con algo de aplicación. Y si combinamos algo de técnica con esos sistemas tenemos material para milagros. En uno de los Giobbi Light hay un efecto llamado Gemini Twins (no sé cómo lo tradujeron para la versión española) que perfectamente se puede hacer con cartas de Tarot por ejemplo. Si a este efecto se le incorpora una breve lectura se hace mucho más fuerte. Lo mismo vale para la lectura de palma: en una presentación íntima el espectador escribe su pregunta en una tarjeta de visita o papeleta y el palmista "sin saber la pregunta" hace una lectura apropiada de la palma...

----------


## elelegido877

Hola, ese libro me es un de los que me intrigo, alguien lo tiene, gracias

----------

